# Goldfish picking on smaller fish



## Eddie Would GO

hey, 
i have just recently bought some golfball goldfish (2) , I have already 2 goldfish in the tank and the golfball fish seem to be getting bullied and push around, they are not taking bites out of each other just pushing and folowing them around, do you guys have any sugestions? last night i took the 2 bigger gold fish out to give the smaller golfball ones some down time. Are the fish doing this because they are excited and playfull?

cheers


----------



## Guest

I've never heard of golfball goldfish. Do you mean fantail goldfish? They look like this,








What size tank are they in?


----------



## Eddie Would GO

um, im not really sure i cant find a good picture, but at the petstore they where called golfball goldfish, they are round and fat not very active either


----------



## Puffer Pita

That would be the pearlscale goldfish and unless you have all of your goldfish in a very large tank, you're going to have serious problems with aggression and stunting. Pearlscale should be in a minimum of 10 gallons EACH. Your other type of goldfish likely need even more than that. Goldfish are huge waste producers and have an extremely heavy bioload.


----------



## Guest

Exactly, what size tank are they in? As for 4 goldfish you'll need a 55g at the minimum.


----------



## Eddie Would GO

hey,
the tank is 175 liters with 2 goldfish, 2 golfball fish and 4 diano fish. Anyway i seemed to have solved the problem, i took the 2 big goldfish out for the night and then put them back and now they are fine, i think it might have been a territorial thing or smell (urine). So i think if u take them out and give them down time they should be fine. Do u guys have any other suggestions on other fish i can put in?

cheers


----------



## Puffer Pita

Too mall for those fish, definitely. I would not add any other fish at all. Goldfish have a very high bioload, they are very messy fish and require overfiltration and lots of space. Especially since its pretty likely that your non-golfball goldfish are going to require a large pond.


----------



## Guest

Do you think their koi boxermom?


----------



## Eddie Would GO

ohh kk yer i was going to get rid of the goldfish anyway, im going to go into to tropical fish, i dont think the golfball goldfish will get much bigger they are no bigger than large marble. How many tropical fish would i be able to hold in the tank?

cheers


----------



## Puffer Pita

If you get rid of ALL of the goldfish, you could get tropical fish. How many depends on what kind. The general rule of thumb is 1" of fish per gallon of water. You have about 46g so theoretically that's 46" of fish - again, depending on the type (and that's the full adult size of the fish, not what size you buy them at). 

Durb, probably not koi but more likely comets.


----------



## Eddie Would GO

yer cheers for all the info, thanks for the help too

cheers


----------



## Guest

This is a golfball goldfish is people wanted to know. And ofcourse there are different colours and varieties.


----------

